# tight line rig?



## fool4fishin (Feb 28, 2005)

can somebody post a pic of a tight line rig i went fishing with lone eagle and cant remember how it was rigged.it seems like it was a hanger and a swivel and some duct tape


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*My way*

I would do it like this. I use a carolina rig mostly for cats but this isan effective method. Main line down to 3 way swivel. Nice stout 20-30 lb test going to hook and light line 12-15 on weighted end. Light line on weight is in case you get hung that is all you lose. Sorry for crude drawing but only got laptop and paintshop.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

That is a very good description + for that good info

If you were reading the SS Crappie report 1-27-10 about the tight line. The way that I set up a tight line for Crappie is very basic. 

2/0 or 3/0 hook Tied with your choice of a knot. and I use a pretty small weight considering my light action rod. Clamp the weight on about 6 inches above the hook to give a little wiggle room. Hang the pole off the side of the boat and set your depth and watch the nibble. Bending of the end or here lately there has been a pretty slow bite in kickapoo creek so watch the line at the water where it breaks the surface. You will see the line begin to move might only get a small bump on the pole, IMO a good 2 or 3 count then snatch back and set the hook. Hope the info helps


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

fool4fishin said:


> can somebody post a pic of a tight line rig i went fishing with lone eagle and cant remember how it was rigged.it seems like it was a hanger and a swivel and some duct tape


What I showed you is not what they are referring to; it is a technique to assist in not getting hung up in brush as much as well as assisting you in getting your line unhung without breaking off.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Ok I was thinking of a tight line on bottom for catfish. I have never referred to a "tight line" rig for crappie or such. I have used this method all my life just never knew what term it was. Small split shot 8-10" above hook drop to bottom then real up a bit. Let it sit for a bit then come up a bit more. Let the fish hit it "tap, tap", then it will pull when it pulls, stick him. This will continue until you find the depth of fish, then go to that depth until your cooler is full!  If only it was that easy....I believe this is the type of tight line they are referring to. SS informed me of the term yesterday.


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

*Duct tape?*



Lone Eagle said:


> What I showed you is not what they are referring to; it is a technique to assist in not getting hung up in brush as much as well as assisting you in getting your line unhung without breaking off.


Maybe we should have asked him what type of fish he was refering to. Oh yeah Lone Eagle, Duct tape? Please divulge your secret....


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Maybe we should have asked him what type of fish he was refering to. Oh yeah Lone Eagle, Duct tape? Please divulge your secret....


 X2 lol


----------



## Lone Eagle (Aug 20, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Maybe we should have asked him what type of fish he was refering to. Oh yeah Lone Eagle, Duct tape? Please divulge your secret....


LMAO.....Not a secret at all. The rig I fish in brush with was taught to me by an elderly black Gentleman while fishing on Rocky Creek some 23 years ago. He was fishing straight down into a pile of sumerged grape vines and brush so thick that I had quit even trying to fish it. I watched that gentleman catch a couple dozen 12" plus crappie. All I ever did in that area was stay hung up. Wanting to catch nice crappie, and swallowing that foolish thing we all have that is known as pride, I ask him how he did it. He smiled and showed me his homemade rig. Even gave me one to use. Have been using it ever since and I "Dearly Love Thick Brush and Tree Tops" now.

The duct tape is used as it is a lot easier to handle than the electrical tape he used.....it also does Not become brittle in cold weather....LOL.

Y'all catch a lot...ok?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Well bud any description of how this homemade rig works? Does the tape somehow slide down to cover the hook as your pull it back up or what?


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Well bud any description of how this homemade rig works? Does the tape somehow slide down to cover the hook as your pull it back up or what?


???????


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

9121SS said:


> ???????


Hmmm..ok maybe word it a bit differant. Can you give us a description of the rig. You understood what I meant though 9121SS. :headknock


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

Fishin' Soldier said:


> Hmmm..ok maybe word it a bit differant. Can you give us a description of the rig. You understood what I meant though 9121SS. :headknock


Yes I did. I am waiting for the answer to!


----------



## superdave1704 (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, I guess it is a "secret", lol. 

I'd like to know it to, jigging dense brush can be very frustrating!


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

yea I doubt if lone eagle will let out his secret. I knew he had one because he was catching crappie when nobody else really is. That usually means one of two things a they are using a different type of rig.....or b) they have a special spot. I think lone eagle uses both. a secret spot and rig. roger catches some nice fish though. when I catch him next time.... I ll get the lo down...but I am also sure he will make me keep it a secret.
I will also say ..lone eagle has been fishing the lake for the last 20 something years and I ve learned alot for his knowledge. we have been talking about doing some night fishing this year, so maybe I ll get him on the boat this summer. if you really wanna know his secret, book a fishing trip with him. He's probably been guiding on this lake longer than anybody, so the tricks come with years of fishing.
fishing soldier...how did you get a senior member at the age of 24? and got on 2cool in 2007? so I must be like....16 yr old....weeeeee young again. I am going to check the mirror and see if my hair is back to brn instead of gray.
am I giving you the blues...don't worry about that...lets find out what lone eagle is using the duct tape for......


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

The way I fish brush is by using a cane pole. The secret there is if you get hung up slide a can up the pole and down the line and it unsnags you. Any kind of can works i.e. sweet corn, chili, beans, w/e you have just use a can opener on both sides. Works probably 80% of the time, sometimes its just to hung so I break off lol.:bounce:


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

The duct tape goes over anyone's mouth who is going to betray the secret, LOL.


----------



## iCdeez (Jan 24, 2010)

shadslinger said:


> The duct tape goes over anyone's mouth who is going to betray the secret, LOL.


 LOL thats to funny.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

bueyescowboy said:


> fishing soldier...how did you get a senior member at the age of 24? and got on 2cool in 2007....


Hes got 1800 posts to your 380 something. Making him "senior" in posts and time on the internet reading fishin reports


----------



## bueyescowboy (Apr 10, 2005)

whew, I was getting worried. thought one day they might call me a senior. I am much to young for that. so probably the way i am going it will take a couple of more years. Plus now I am getting confused. most have told me to keep my big mouth shut. Yep no rep power for me....just a little pee-ion again.
p.s. good reply SS....I think it was lone eagle that told me to use duct tape, now I know what he was talking about.


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Braided line---gold #2 crappie hook or a jig--just yank it out---no worries till you keep getting bites and cant stick one and then you realize you broke your hook about 30 minutes ago----aaarrrggghhhh


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> The duct tape goes over anyone's mouth who is going to betray the secret, LOL.


Also, anyone who betrays the secret gets duct taped to the base of a comorant (sp) roost.


----------

